# IRC text-based RPG(Medieval Fantasy)



## Aegle (Aug 17, 2011)

Platform: IRC
IRC SERVER: IRC.SORCERY.NET
RPG: Medieval Fantasy, dice-bot, character sheet enforced, customizable.

*Or simply roleplay now!:*
SorceryNet IRC Chat Network


Site: http://Aeglewaygate.supernerdy.com 
Forums: Aegle Waygate Forums
Channel: #Aegle_Waygate
OOC: #AW_OOC


The RPG itself has a 'storygaming' or 'storyplaying' overall theme, and the majority of the time spent out of combat most of us freeform. Dice is generally only required unless combat is initiated.  We are a writing-intensive game which emphasizes gritty realism and character development.


----------

